# Reverse racism, racism and the gender war on males!



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought that would get your attention.

So I saw an ad for male depends on this webpage. The male was trying to style the "depend" diapers. 

In any case I wondered if this was a sign. That males would be continued to be minimized and cuckholded until they were forced into a child like living and having to wear depends?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

What does an ad for depends have to do with men being minimized? There are plenty of older men who really do have bladder control problems. What are they supposed to do? The ad is for men to know there is something for them to use if they have that issue. I don't understand.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Lila said:


> Um I think you are reading waaay too much into this. It's just an ad marketed to the unfortunate men suffering with bladder control problems.
> 
> What should they use instead of Depends?


I guarantee that being around TAM, that I probably did read way too much into it. I was just saying for a man who is beaten down he doesn't want to see this.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I guarantee that being around TAM, that I probably did read way too much into it. I was just saying for a man who is beaten down he doesn't want to see this.


Women don't exactly need to see commercials for tampons, pads, personal cleansing wipes, etc... But they still have them.

People (men and women) don't need to see the Herpes ads because they are already "beaten" down and embarrassed with the virus...but the ads are still there.

Sounds like a pot stir to me. So, why is this any different? :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

treyvion said:


> I thought that would get your attention.
> 
> So I saw an ad for male depends on this webpage. The male was trying to style the "depend" diapers.
> 
> In any case I wondered if this was a sign. That males would be continued to be minimized and cuckholded until they were forced into a child like living and having to wear depends?


Are you implying that ads for adult depends should only show women so that it only look like women lose control?

How the hell is it minimizing or chuckholed to admit that, yes, even men can have problems with the bladder and bowel?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

treyvion said:


> I guarantee that being around TAM, that I probably did read way too much into it. I was just saying for a man who is beaten down he doesn't want to see this.


So then I guess that a woman who has been beaten down would not want to see this kind of ad with a woman in it?


Your reaction to the depends ad is down right ridiculous. What? Some guy cannot differentiate his personal issues from the fact that some people, yes even some men, need a product like depends?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> Women don't exactly need to see commercials for tampons, pads, personal cleansing wipes, etc... But they still have them.
> 
> People (men and women) don't need to see the Herpes ads because they are already "beaten" down and embarrassed with the virus...but the ads are still there.
> 
> Sounds like a pot stir to me. So, why is this any different? :scratchhead:



Women don't want to see commercials where they've fallen and can't get up either, but unfortunately sh!t happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ah Fvck I just $hit myself!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I guarantee that being around TAM, that I probably did read way too much into it. I was just saying for a man who is beaten down he doesn't want to see this.


I really think you need to take a vacation from TAM for awhile.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

OP - as stated this is no big deal. You're interpretation is way off the mark.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

My problem is I'm here to much, it has dimmed my outlook on life. Well cheating did so. But my lense on life is focused on most lack of integrity, cheating and greed in humans and keeping myself from being taken advantage of. It's hard to have real fun in this mode, and I know I need to once again fully enjoy life.

I'm sure I'm not the only one stuck in this mode.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> I really think you need to take a vacation from TAM for awhile.


How do we through a process get ourselves looking at life from a more of an enjoyment of life point of view? Were we can let this problem go for good knowing it good and well can happen again but we trust ourselves enough to make the right decisions if it does.

I think many of us could enjoy life a lot more and the possibilities and get into a much more positive mindset.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Lila said:


> Um I think you are reading waaay too much into this. It's just an ad marketed to the unfortunate men suffering with bladder control problems.
> 
> What should they use instead of Depends?


They should be a man and duct tape a roll of paper towels to their johnson.

GRRRRRRR.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Dad&Hubby said:


> They should be a man and duct tape a roll of paper towels to their johnson.
> 
> GRRRRRRR.


Pffft. Paper towels are womens stuff. Use a detailing cloth.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Pffft. Paper towels are womens stuff. Use a detailing cloth.


Damn, I bet Athol Kay would strap an industrial dryer in his shorts and air dry.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Damn, I bet Athol Kay would strap an industrial dryer in his shorts and air dry.


I'm pretty sure Mr. Kay would get bladder or prostate surgery. He is a former registered nurse after all and I doubt he would think Macgyvering his private parts an option.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

treyvion said:


> My problem is I'm here to much, it has dimmed my outlook on life. Well cheating did so. But my lense on life is focused on most lack of integrity, cheating and greed in humans and keeping myself from being taken advantage of. It's hard to have real fun in this mode, and I know I need to once again fully enjoy life.
> 
> *I'm sure I'm not the only one stuck in this mode.*


This is what my husband does and it drive me nuts!

Who cares if you're not the only one or if you have an entire army of angry bitter men standing beside you.

Is it working for YOU? 

Are you happier with this guard up and veil of mistrust surrounding you?

Do you want to be a happier man?

You can't get happiness until you ditch the mistrust and guardedness.

ETA: he says those words but with regard to anything in which he is being asked to apply self examination skills, not with regard to a past affair.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

treyvion said:


> How do we through a process get ourselves looking at life from a more of an enjoyment of life point of view? Were we can let this problem go for good knowing it good and well can happen again but we trust ourselves enough to make the right decisions if it does.
> 
> I think many of us could enjoy life a lot more and the possibilities and get into a much more positive mindset.


Yes, it could happen again and again you will survive it.

BUT

It's more likely not going to happen again. Because you know how destructive an affair can be so the next time you get serious about a relationship you'll know to do something's differently, things that will prevent the likelihood of it happening again, things that will keep your relationship fully open and fully honest.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Treyvion,

See that warrior dude in your avatar? That's you. Now put a sly smile on his face that says "I've been through the wars, I'm still here, and how do you like me now?" Carpe Diem!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Not the adult diapers so much as the big beefy guy selling actual male sanitary napkins. THAT was hysterically funny.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> They should be a man and duct tape a roll of paper towels to their johnson.
> 
> GRRRRRRR.


No Way

A "real" man uses duct tape and sandpaper


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

intheory said:


> :soapbox:That is why all of us; male and female, young and old need to do Kegel exercises.
> 
> Search on Kegels and pelvic floor muscles,
> 
> ...


----------

